# I am a horrible, ungrateful, selfish human being!--r/o



## sugarquayn (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Today, I feel like the most horrible, ungrateful, selfish human being. Let me explain. I live in one of the areas that was greatly affected by Hurricane Katrina. Luckily, me, my family and our residences were mostly spared by the devastation that Katrina wrought. Unfortunately, a lot of people, including some of my friends, were not so lucky.

Because of the widespread destruction of Katrina, most people (myself included) are not working. Some of my friends, mainly because of housing issues, have taken this time to travel extensively.

Now, let me just say that I am extremely, extremely grateful that I have my family, my health and a roof over my head, but I still can't help but feel the little green monster when I hear of my friends traveling adventures or the neat places they have and are visiting. And, I just wish I could also spend the down time that I have traveling too, instead of paying (more like requesting extensions) bills and looking for another job.

So, my issue is that I feel like the most horrible human being on the planet for feeling slightly envious of my friends trips, considering what other hurricane-victims (all over the Gulf Coast, the Carribean and Mexico) are dealing with.

Anyway...thanks for letting me get this off my chest.


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 28, 2005)

I think u r beating up on urself way too much! Nothing is wrong in being a little envious of people traveling, etc. I am envious all the time LOL. But, as long as u don't dwell on it and take this envy beyond dreaming, nothing wrong in a little bit of day dreaming honey!

I am sorry for ur losses due to the hurricane and thank goodness, u r in one piece and have ur health. The rest will come back.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 29, 2005)

I am glad that you and your family are ok. DOn't beat yourself about how you are feeling. You have just gone through a really rough time and I know that you probably just want to relaz and forget about all that has happened. Just remember that you will ge through it and soon YOU will be the one relaxing and enjoying life.


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 29, 2005)

Awww Dont Worry About It, Maybe You Just Feel Like That Cause Your Not Working Now So You Have Alot To Think About, And Thats What Ur Thinking About.you Will Have Your Time To Travel And When You Do , You Can Tell Ur Friends About It.im Glad To Hear You And Your Family Are Ok, Thank God For That.


----------



## Laura (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree with the girls here. There's nothing wrong with being a little envious &amp; jealous of people. Dont be so hard on yourself honey. You've been through an awful lot and your emotions are probably all over the place at this time.

**HUGS**


----------



## katt (Nov 5, 2005)

You're not horrible, ungrateful and selfish human being. Your feeling about your friends trips is just normal as long as you don't dwell on it too much. The most important things in life are with you, your family and your health - that's what is important right now.


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 19, 2006)

Yeah, I agree with everyone....that you shouldn't bet yourself up over this because even though your friends are traveling, the Katrina Hurricane was a tragedy, and it probably affected them not only emotionally, physically, but also mentally. Because so many people lost not only their property out of all this, but they lost their loved ones. So even though they might be traveling the world, how can someone really have for and enjoy those comforts when they know what they left behind. 

So whenever you might start to feel envious of them, be blessed because I would be feeling envious of you how you and your family was safe, your home didn't get destroyed and you are just fine. Now, that's something to feel so ungrateful about yourself. Give thanks to the Creator....and be grateful.


----------

